# Vampiro Milenario



## romarsan

QUERIDO VAMPIRO, SEÑOR 
DE LA NOCHE


*Es un placer abrir este hilo a uno de los foreros más divertidos e inteligentes de WR*

*Acepta está rosa como homenaje*

*Voy a avisar a los amigos*

*Un besazo*

*Ro*​


----------



## UVA-Q

Bueeeeno, mira nada más, quien estuvo ausente fue quien se dio cuenta del Mienario Vampiro! Qué clase de amigos tienes Vamp?! 

Salud por estos primeros mil, divertidísimos, cultos, ocurrentes!!!! Y por muchos, muchos más!!!!! 

Abrazos mi queridísimo amigo!!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Felicidades Eduardo!*​ 
*Con letras rojo sangre (no podría elegir un color más adecuado) le rindo un tributo a tu inteligencia, simpatía e ingenio.*
*Es un honor contar con la amistad de una persona tan talentosa e interesante como tú.*
*Un abrazo muy grande,*
*Tampi *​


----------



## Vampiro

*¿¿1000 ya??*
 
Oh, my God… cómo pasa el tiempo…
Jamás pensé que iba a llegar a semejante cantidad de burradas.
Muchas gracias, queridísima Ro.
Creo que se te pasó la mano con los halagos; y viniendo de alguien como tú, toda dulzura e inteligencia, los considero doblemente inmerecidos.
Un beso enorme.
Gracias por la rosa.
No sé si habrá otros mil, pero si llego espero que los festejemos juntos.
 
Uvita.
Gracias por tus palabras.
¿Qué clase de amigos?... Los mejores, claro.
Los mejores del foro y los mejores del mundo y sus alrededores.  Y tú ocupas un lugar privilegiado entre ellos.
 
Tampi, amiga.
Color rojo… jejjjeeee… sí, muy adecuado.
Gracias. Ha sido un gusto conocerte y contar con el privilegio de estar entre tus amigos.
Un beso.
 
*¿¿De verdad ya llegué a los mil??*


----------



## Mirlo

*Si Vampirito, ya llegaste.*
* Muchisimas felicidades y que sean muchas mas!!!*



​


----------



## polli

*FELICITACIONES, SEÑOR VAMPIRO!!!!*

*Por tus mil aportes (los que están y los tijereteados) que no tienen desperdicio. *
*Gracias por tu amistad, tu sentido del humor, tu simpatía y mil cosas más...*

*Mil besos*


Ah! y el color rojo sangre, no es por copiarme de Tampi...es porque esta combinación de fondo blanco con rojo es taaaaan linda, mucho más linda que esta otra combinación ¿o no?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Vampi...Felicitaciones por esos mil aportes tan sabios, divertidos y en ocasiones mal intensionados....es un placer tenerte con nosotros y te envio este hermoso peluche, para que lo coloques en el copete de tu cama...te cuidará mucho!!!
Entre composiciones, cantos, arreglos, montajes... y las obligadas entraditas al foro... pues es no se si tienes tiempo, pero brindemos por más compañerismo y compartir...(no le vayas a halar el pelo a la botella...por favor)

Saludos y un abrazo grande! 

Rosangelus


----------



## UVA-Q

Vampiro said:


> *¿¿1000 ya??*
> 
> Oh, my God… cómo pasa el tiempo…
> Jamás pensé que iba a llegar a semejante cantidad de burradas.
> Muchas gracias, queridísima Ro.
> Creo que se te pasó la mano con los halagos; y viniendo de alguien como tú, toda dulzura e inteligencia, los considero doblemente inmerecidos.
> Un beso enorme.
> Gracias por la rosa.
> No sé si habrá otros mil, pero si llego espero que los festejemos juntos.
> 
> Uvita.
> Gracias por tus palabras.
> ¿Qué clase de amigos?... Los mejores, claro.
> Los mejores del foro y los mejores del mundo y sus alrededores. Y tú ocupas un lugar privilegiado entre ellos.  Eres un verdadero encanto!!!! (rojo para seguir con aquello de tus gustos! )
> 
> Tampi, amiga.
> Color rojo… jejjjeeee… sí, muy adecuado.
> Gracias. Ha sido un gusto conocerte y contar con el privilegio de estar entre tus amigos.
> Un beso.
> 
> *¿¿De verdad ya llegué a los mil?? OOOOhhhhh yeeeeaaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------



## turi

Como no voy a pararme a saludar al mismísimo Sr.D. Vampiro!! No solo voy a parar, sino que, como me he traído una guitarra, seguro que alguien sabe tocarla y nos cantamos unos lo-que-sea, por ejemplo:

*!!!!!!POSTIVERSARIO FELIZ!!!!!!*

Mi más sincera enhorabuena!!

Juan


P.D. Ant, ya son dos fiestas.te falta algo?


----------



## Vampiro

> *Si Vampirito, ya llegaste.
> Muchisimas felicidades y que sean muchas mas!!!
> *



Gracias, amiga.
Un abrazo para ti también.

Paulita.
Esta vez no voy  discutir contigo.
Si el festejo es en rojo y blanco, que sea en rojo y blanco nomás.
La "12" me perdonará por hoy.
Y algunos tijeretazos me los merecía... otro no, claro.
Un beso, Mafaldita.
Sabes bien lo especial que te considero como amiga.

Rosa... gracias por el peluche.
¿Lo sacaste del hilo de los zombies?
Mil aportes de todo tipo, querida amiga, pero mal intencionados jamás.
A veces me divierto un poco, es todo, pero trato de que nadie salga herido en el intento.
Un abrazo.

Juan:
No me desafíes con la guitarra que jamás esquivo una invitación a subirse al escenario.
Ya compartiremos unas birras y algunas canciones también.
Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Vampiro!!, espero que la **SANGRE, ¡¡noo.... digo la TINTA!! te alcance para muchos miles más.*
*Saludos desde este otro sur del mundo .*


----------



## Metztli

Mi querídisimo Vamp!!! Felicidades!!! 

¿Qué te puedo decir que no sepas?
(Ahh ya sé... la verdad yo no quería venir, pero como la preciosa Tampiqueña con todo y su conejito me amenazaron de muerte... pues aquí estoy)

En serio... felicidades por tus mil y acá seguimos hasta que sean 19 días y mil millones de noches. 

Y desde mi compu, pero sin esfuerzo, te mando dos besos... uno por mejilla!


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Vampiro!
Ojalá que sigamos coincidiendo aquí durante miles de mensajes más.


----------



## Jaén

*Me uno al coro de los que se autocongratulan por tener un amigo tan carismático y talentoso!* 
(pa' su mecha! qué fracesita!!)

*Felicidades, compa Vampi!!*​ 

Aunque para ser sincero, yo pensaba que ya eran 5000, de tan instructivos e/o tan divertidos que son!

Sinceramente,

Al.


----------



## Vampiro

Rayines… gracias miles desde este lado de la cordillera que hoy se ve preciosa cubierta de nieve.
Un abrazo.
 
Luna lunera, cascabelera…
¿Cómo se dirá en Náhuatl?
Gracias, Ana.
Te devuelvo los besos, uno por mejilla.
Y un abrazo enorme desde el sur del mundo, donde no hay tifones, ni ciclones, ni huracanes… tan sólo algunos terremotitos de vez en cuando.
Me alegra que todo ya esté bien, amiga.
 
 
Ups!!!
Veo que tengo saludo “ranístico” por partida doble.
Gracias ILT… acá estaremos, en la vereda del sol hasta que llegue la carroza o el banneo.
 
Alberto, uno de los primeros en llamarme “amigo” cuando llegué al foro.  Esas cosas no se olvidan.
Si alguna vez te toca traducir otra película chilena, recuerda que algo conozco el idioma local.
Un abrazo, Ranomán.
Suerte con tu musa inspiradora…


----------



## krolaina

¡Llego, llego! ¡Y en un tiempo prudencial! (Veo que no están ni Giny, ni Ant, ni Alexa todavía...esta vez lo hice bien!).

Muchas felicidades Edu, ya te lo han dicho todo así que no me queda nada más que suscribirlo y darte las gracias por ser una de las personas por las que da gusto meterse a forear y aprender.

¡Un besote bien grande! O un muerdo al cuello, vaya.


----------



## Vampiro

Glup!!!!
Eso del mordizco sonó MUY tentador...

Un beso para ti, Carolina.
Siempre es un gusto encontrarte, ya sea en los hilos o en el correo.
Gracias por el saludo.


----------



## alexacohen

Mi queridísimo Nosferatu....

No conseguí arreglar el "your server is not acquainted with my browser error" a tiempo para abrirte el hilo. Pero aquí estoy, con gran escote y largo y blanco cuello

Que, tratándose de tí, equates una hermosa tarta de postiversario. 

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Vampiro

Qué fama me están haciendo.
Si yo soy como el vampiro de la historia de Serrat… abstemio de sangre.
Pero no de cuellos… 
Un beso, Alexa.
Que tengamos mil hilos más para compartir.
Pero que sean como el del mamut.
(memuerodelarisa icon)


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Vampiro en tu milenario postiversario.*
* Siempre es un placer toparse contigo en los hilos.*
* Por muchos miles más.  ¡Salud!*

* *
​


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> Qué fama me están haciendo.
> Si yo soy como el vampiro de la historia de Serrat… abstemio de sangre.
> Pero no de cuellos…
> Un beso, Alexa.
> Que tengamos mil hilos más para compartir.
> Pero que sean como el del mamut.
> (memuerodelarisa icon)


 Ah, sí! Es que cuando te iban a revivir, *la nana* se equivocó y puso ketchup en vez de sangre de murciélago en el brebaje de resurrección?? 

Mmmm esa historia ya la conozco!

*Vampi*, en foto tomada el 20 de junio de 2008.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Vampiro,

Congratulations on this wonderful milestone!  Your humor, your wit and your insight add so much to this forum.

It is truly my pleasure to read your posts.  I always walk away having a new bit of information in my brain and a smile on my face.

Gracias.  Keep ´em coming.

TezzaLuna


----------



## Eugin

Ups... me parece que para entrar en este hilo voy a necesitar esto... (pero en versión moderna... ¿se fijaron? ) 

¡Qué grande "Vampi Ed"!!!! ¡Felicitaciones por haber llegado a tu primer milestone con tan buenas, interesantes, divertidas e inteligentes contribuciones!!  Si bien no he podido participar en los hilos donde escribiste, más que nada porque no había más nada que agregar, he leido un par de ellos y los he disfrutado un montón!!

¡Gracias por tu humor tan característico y tu buena predisposición para ayudarnos!! ¡Y Ojo!!! que te puedo hacer competencia, cuando menos lo sospeches!!! sino, fíjate acá!! 

(mis colores son en honor a la bander chilena... ¿se notó? )
¡Abrazos!!


----------



## bb008

*¡felicidades por esos mil!...chupi chupi...*:d​


----------



## speedier

Hi Vampiro,

It's all been said, so there is very little that I can add, except to say that it's always a pleasure to read your posts. As Tezza said. Keep 'em coming!

Oh, and here is a little something to drink to keep those vocal chords well lubricated, and a well deserved trophy to sup it from.

Speedier


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Kibramoa, he quedado atiborrado de glóbulos rojos con ese brindis.
Un abrazo.

Buena foto, Alberto, no te conocía esas aptitudes de paparazzi.
Te vamos a declarar fotógrafo oficial de la banda.

Tezza, queridísima Tezza, todo esto no habría sido lo mismo sin tu presencia.
Un beso enorme.

Eugin... 
Gracias, amiga, me encantó tu crucifijo de la era informática.
Un beso para ti también.

¿Chupi chupi?
Bueno... chupi chupi.

Gracias por tu saludo, BB.
Siempre me entretienen tus hilos.

Speedier, querido amigo.
Siempre es un gusto saber de ti, Nice Nige.
Y tu ayuda siempre es inmensa y bienvenida.
Un abrazo.


----------



## bb008

Vampiro said:


> Gracias, Kibramoa, he quedado atiborrado de glóbulos rojos con ese brindis.
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Buena foto, Alberto, no te conocía esas aptitudes de paparazzi.
> Te vamos a declarar fotógrafo oficial de la banda.
> 
> Tezza, queridísima Tezza, todo esto no habría sido lo mismo sin tu presencia.
> Un beso enorme.
> 
> Eugin...
> Gracias, amiga, me encantó tu crucifijo de la era informática.
> Un beso para ti también.
> 
> ¿Chupi chupi? *Es un heladito que viene en una especie de bolsita plástica y uno lo chupa*...y se llama así chupi chupi...
> Bueno... chupi chupi.
> 
> Gracias por tu saludo, BB.
> Siempre me entretienen tus hilos.
> 
> Speedier, querido amigo.
> Siempre es un gusto saber de ti, Nice Nige.
> Y tu ayuda siempre es inmensa y bienvenida.
> Un abrazo.


----------



## romarsan

Uuuuuuf, que susto me diste Bboo8... entonces el chupi chupi viene a ser...  bueno, es igual, en cualquier caso creo que sé a que te refieres 
Saludetes


----------



## bb008

romarsan said:


> Uuuuuuf, que susto me diste Bboo8... entonces el chupi chupi viene a ser...  bueno, es igual, en cualquier caso creo que sé a que te refieres
> Saludetes


 

¡Qué te hace un vampiro!...jajajajajaja...*no te chupa la sangre*...jajajajajaj... jajajajajaja...era para decirle un sobrenombre cariñoso al vampi, disculpen si los confundí...jajajjajajajjaja...


----------



## alexacohen

romarsan said:


> entonces el chupi chupi viene a ser...



Viene a ser esto. 

Imaginar cualquier otra cosa para nuestro amado Nosferatu sería un insulto.


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Vampi,*
*es un placer felicitarte por tus primeros 1000. La verdad es que pensé que ya andarías por los 4000 y pico, dado a que siempre estás ayudando.*

*Te mando miles de abrazos cariñosos y espero que nos veamos pronto.*
*Fer.*

*¿Te gusta la amiguita que te voy a presentar?*


----------



## Antpax

¡Coño, qué tarde llego! Bueno chico, lo siento, pero muchas feclidades por tus primeros mil, que parecen 10.000 por lo menos.

Para no perder la costumbre te mando unas de estas (lo siento, no tenía sangre a mano) 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

Fernita:
Me encantó la Lady Vamp.
En cuanto a vernos, con seguridad nos veremos,a Buenos Aires suelo ir de vez en cuando... para no extrañarla tanto.
Un beso.

Ant!!!
Qué gusto saludarte, viejo.
Esta vez me voy a quedar con la cerveza dorada... se ve con más cuerpo, jé.
Un abrazo, y gracias por tu saludo.

Y menos mal que se aclaró lo del chupi chupi... uffffff... confieso que me estaba preocupando.


----------



## valdo

Hola, Vampi...
Muchas felicitaciones por tus primeros mil y me alegra saber que una parte de estas 1000 aportes han sido dedicadas para explicarme los "chilenismos"....jejeje
Espero que me aguardes unas cuantas chelitas,

Saludos,

Valdo


----------



## Vampiro

Valdo, qué gusto verte por aquí.
La verdad es que nunca en mi vida había leído tantas frases de La Cuarta como ayudándote a ti en los hilos.
Pero me he divertido mucho.
Un abrazo, y gracias por saludar.


----------



## aceituna

¡Hola Vampiro!

*¡ENHORABUENA POR TU ENTRADA EN EL CLUB DE LOS MILENARIOS!*

A por otros mil. Me encanta leerte.

Un abrazo,
Inés


----------



## SDLX Master

Felicitaciones por los primeros mil mi estimado suckhead. Que vengan muchos más


----------



## alexacohen

Perdón, pero ¿tendrías la amabilidad de explicarme qué diantres quieres decir con lo de suckhead?

Los vampiros en Europa muerden en el cuello a hermosas doncellas, pero no le chupan la cabeza a nadie.


----------



## Mirlo

romarsan said:


> Uuuuuuf, que susto me diste Bboo8... entonces el chupi chupi viene a ser...  bueno, es igual, en cualquier caso creo que sé a que te refieres
> Saludetes


 
Chica ¿En dónde tienes la mente?
Por supuesto que era *"sangre',*


----------



## Vampiro

Inés, querida aceituna...
Gracias por tu saludo.
Me encanta leerte también.
Un beso.


----------



## Mirlo

alexacohen said:


> Perdón, pero ¿tendrías la amabilidad de explicarme qué diantres quieres decir con lo de suckhead?
> 
> Los vampiros en Europa muerden en el cuello a hermosas doncellas, pero no le chupan la cabeza a nadie.


De acuerdo, ¿De dónde habrá sacado eso SDLX?


----------



## Vampiro

> Felicitaciones por los primeros mil mi estimado suckhead. Que vengan muchos más


La verdad es que mi dominio del slang deja bastante que desear, pero por la sonrisa del final asumo que ese "suckhead" es un término amistoso, pese a lo mal que suena.
Gracias por tu saludo, amigo.


----------



## turi

Bueno Vampiro, "chupacabezas" no es una mala traducción de lo que eres, no??

Mas felicitaciones. Oye, la cerveza estaba de muerte, pero la sangre no era del día.

La fiesta magnífica, ahora, a por otros mil para montarla otra vez!!

Saludos Cordialísimos,

Juan


----------



## romarsan

Eso me ha comentado esta joven 
Que nuestro querido Vampiro no trata a una mujer como si fuera una cabeza de gamba...


----------



## SDLX Master

Vampiro said:


> La verdad es que mi dominio del slang deja bastante que desear, pero por la sonrisa del final asumo que ese "suckhead" es un término amistoso, pese a lo mal que suena.
> Gracias por tu saludo, amigo.


 
Jejeje... precisamente, términos como bloodsucker, suckhead y otros no son otra cosa que jerga, y al margen de haber herido alguna susceptibilidad femenina, la idea de fondo era y es simplemente felicitarte mi estimado vecino del Sur por el milestone alcanzado. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## alexacohen

Pues no sé qué esperabas... ¿no sabes que los vampiros son universalmente conocidos por su atractivo para las mujeres?


----------



## Vampiro

alexacohen said:
			
		

> Pues no sé qué esperabas... ¿no sabes que los vampiros son universalmente conocidos por su atractivo para las mujeres?


Para algunas, querida Alexa, sólo para algunas.
Las brujas por lo general tratan de perseguirlos a escobazos.

.


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> Para algunas, querida Alexa, sólo para algunas.
> Las brujas por lo general tratan de perseguirlos a escobazos.
> 
> .



Las brujas no cuentan... las garotas, sí !


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> Las brujas no cuentan... las garotas, sí !


 Morenas color de pecado, rubias y castañas ensabanables??

Todas valen!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicidades Vampiro!

¡Salud con un par de unidades "O" Rh negativo! 

Erasmo.


----------



## Vampiro

Sangre escasa y apreciada.
Veo que la extrajo del lugar más selecto del banco.
Muchas gracias, Doctor Erasmo.  A su salud.

Un abrazo.


----------



## alexacohen

ROSANGELUS said:


> Entre composiciones, cantos, arreglos, montajes... y las obligadas entraditas al foro... pues es no se si tienes tiempo, pero brindemos por más compañerismo y compartir.)



Anda... ¿ y tú como sabes que nuestro Vampiro es en realidad él?


----------



## alacant

My dear vampiro,

I'm mortified, the blood drained from my cheeks when I realised how  late I was in arriving at this celebration.

They say "better late than never, but better never late".

Thank you a thousand times for your wit, culture and friendship.

A pleasure and a priviledge to know you.

Fly high, my friend, fly high!

Alacant


----------



## Vampiro

Muchísimas gracias, querida Gaviota.
Considerarme tu amigo es un privilegio que dificilmente merezco.
Un beso y un gran abrazo para ti.
_


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades por los mil.

RIU


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias, RIU, por tu saludo.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## emm1366

Hola vampiro.

Me alegra ver ver siempre tu hermosa foto en los foros 
En lo personal sólo he sentido tus colmillos 
Espero que nos acompañes por siempre pues dicen que los vampiros son inmortales. 

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, emm1366.
La foto es de mi mejor perfil, jé.  Y la verdad es que las opiniones están divididas, hay quienes se asustan, y también quienes me han dicho que es un avatar muy sexy.
En todo caso... es lo que hay.
Respecto de los colmillos... no creo que más que cualquier otro forero o forera, porque no suelo perseguir a nadie en particular.  A veces me apasiono en algunas discusiones, pero suelo aplaudir si alguien hace un buen aporte o demuestra tener la razón.
Lo de la inmortalidad aún no lo he comprobado... pero en eso estamos.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Mi muy estimado Vampiro:

Aunque un poco tarde, no por ello mi felicitación está exenta de estimación y una profunda admiración por tus muy amenos pero sobre todo brillantes aportes, los cuales hacen que la permanencia en estos foros sea un placer.

Muchas felicidades y como por ser vampiro, vos sos eterno, así que espero que permanezcas por toda la eternidad en estos foros posteando por siempre infinitos mensajes.

Un fraternal saludo,

Ayutuxte


----------



## Vampiro

Estimado Ayutuxte:
Primero muchas gracias por tu saludo, confieso que me sorprendió y me emocionó un poco.
Respecto de los aportes, no sé si estaré toda la eternidad, pero pretendo seguir un tiempo largo.
Y es verdad que a veces bromeo un poco en los hilos, pero entre broma y broma siempre trato de que los foreros resuelvan sus dudas si puedo ayudar en algo.
Un abrazo.
_


----------

